# 3rd Annual Down River Rendezvous May 21st and 22nd



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Down River Rendezvous - Down River Equipment Company

Join us this weekend on the Arkansas for some boating, camping, and fun times. We love boating, but we love you even more! Join us at River Runners to celebrate another season of rafting. This is our 3rd annual customer appreciation weekend. River Runners is partnering with us to provide camping, access to their private Brown’s Canyon put-in and the infamous Riverside Grill on-site.

When: Friday Evening, May 20th – Sunday, May 22nd (Our retail store will be closed on Saturday and Sunday)

Where: River Runners @ Brown’s Canyon, 24070 County Road 301, Buena Vista, Colorado 81211 https://www.google.com/maps/place/River+Runners+at+Browns+Canyon/@38.767468,-106.096687,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xa721f7b106715f3b

Camping: Tent or car camping is available Friday and Saturday nights at River Runners. We’ve reserved the entire campground, so there will be spots to set up a tent or crash in your car. Camping is limited to the first 100 people to make a reservation.

Riverside Grill: The Brown’s Canyon Riverside Grill will be the spot to register, get info about shuttles and all other event info. It has a Baja-style menu and order-up service for a unique, but casual dining experience. Menu items include carne asada burritos, fish tacos, quesadillas, chips and salsa, and much more. All products are purchased locally when possible. The bar features local micro brews, the legendary River Rummer, and hand-made margaritas. Other beverage options include natural sodas and ice tea. Down River will provide a couple free drink coupons to each participant as a thank you for supporting DRE.

Shuttles: There is not an official shuttle bus planned this year, but we will be organizing vehicles and drivers for both days.

Costs: Down River is supplementing camping, shuttles and some drinks as a thank you to our amazing customers and friends. Your cost for the entire weekend is $8/person. If you use any Colorado State Park put-ins or take-outs you will need to purchase a day use pass on-site.

RESERVE YOUR SPOT HERE - https://www.adventurecentral.com/user/web/m/wfCalendar.aspx?AID=19834&TCID=4049154&CLUID=7a730889-0f99-448d-b206-a9673d8bba68


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

This is shaping up to be a great weekend. Don't forget, the store will be closed Saturday and Sunday.


----------

